# My first hedgie & her cage specs!



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

I just got a Hedgie last week! She's 8 weeks old now. When I first got her I bought the Carolina Storm Wheel and giant pink igloo with a ferret fleece hanger that is inside the igloo (for warmth) and a bowl for food and a bowl for water. She's in a 116qt. bin with no lid.

I hadn't planned to get a hedgie so quick, but it just sort of happened ... and being that I have hamsters, I had the bin on hand when I used to use bins (I build cages now).

However, there is no piece of furniture I feel comfortable turning into a cage for Luna-belle "my lunabear" and so I've got a lot of things ordered for her so she'll have the best life I can possibly give her.. and I wanted to post them here to get the experts approval!

Cage: Ferret Nation (http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-141-Ferre ... 601&sr=8-2)

I plan on sewing fleece covers for the ladder as well as for the upper level and lower levels. I want to make sure every step is comfortable! I'm going to be going to a local fabric store to get the fleece hopefully Friday and have them all sewn up by Sunday. I'm not the best at sowing and I have to do it by hand, so it'll take awhile.

Question: I plan to cover the back & sides of the ferret nation with a nice big fleece blanket (going to tailor it to shape/size of cage). During the day I was going to pull the east facing side of the cage up for sunlight and then at night I would put it down and over the front of the cage put a breathable fabric of some sort to give her darkness while still being able to move about in my room (where she is located). Would this be okay? Obviously ventilation is important, but I figured it would give her a "twilight" appeal and the front facing blanket should be able to let enough air through.

I also planned to do this in Chicago during the winter, including moving her cage next to our radiator (which is covered). We live in an old, old house that's converted into an apartment and I'm scared it'll be too drafty if she's uncovered.

*Any other advice about using the Ferret Nation?*

Heating: I am using the suggestions from this forum! I've ordered the following;
1) Zoo Med ReptiCare Ceramic Heat Emitter 100w
2) Zoo Med Deluxe Porcelain Clamp Lamp with 8.5-Inch Dome, Black
3) Zoo Med ReptiTemp 500R Remote Sensor Thermostat

All the items in her current bin will be transferred over. I will also be adding a litterbox next to the wheel and using *Tidy cat Non- Clumping cat litter*

She is fed: Wellness Core Dry Cat food

Am I missing anything? Am I doing something wrong? I just want to make sure I'm doing this right because they are definitely unlike any other small animal I own or have owned. (I'm a hamster-lady, lol).

I've also been doing 30 minute taming sessions with her at night. So far she hasn't um, gotten any better really. I spend most of the 30 minutes trying to get her to come out of her ball and when I do if I move at all she faceplants against the ground and sticks her quills out. She seems very timid, but hopefully in a few more weeks she'll be more accepting of me.

Thanks for any help in advance! Sorry of this is repetitive, I'm just kind of using it as a summation to all that I've learned from this forum thus far and checking.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The FN is a VERY nice cage,im sure some other members will be through soon to help with some of the questions you have.  I justed wanted to say that Welness Core is way to high in protien and you should switch it ASAP,protein should be around 30% and no higher than 35%. You can look through the diet section for some suitable foods.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby hedgie! Sounds like you guys are well on your way! Be patient, she'll come around eventually.  

We have one hedgie that we got in Jan, so I'm not an expert by any means, but after reading your post I have just a couple comments. I have read that you should not use the regular cat litter--instead I would suggest "Yesterdays News" or something similar. It is made from old newspapers.

You may find that one 100 Watt CHE with a 8.5 inch dome is not quite enough--I don't know. The 10 inch domes are supposed to distribute the heat to a bigger area. We have 2 CHEs on Pearl's cage and it is about 4 ft x 2 ft. Make sure your fleece stays clear of the CHE's cuz they get HOT  

Are you making some kind of sides for the upper level and ramp so she doesn't fall? She will need that for sure. You can use plastic dryer vent tubing or plastic downspout extension material from the home repair store for the ramp so it is like a tunnel. 

Do you have some kind of additional light source besides Mother Nature? A table lamp is fine next to the cage. We have an aquarium hood on the top of the cage on a timer to give our hedgie 13 hours of daylight. They need 12-14 hrs of daylight to avoid hibernation and natural light is just not enough.

It's really good that the cage is up off the floor--that will help also with the temperature. good luck and Congrats!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a picture of a FN cage (it's the first post) viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860
I'd recommend using plastic dryer vent tubing. If you cover the ramps with fabric, you will have to build sides (railings) as well. Make sure you get the plastic tubing, and not the aluminum type one, as it gets really hot.

A 10" dome is best because it heats more of the cage.

You have to watch the sunlight. Hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of sunlight. In the winter, the days get shorter, so less sunlight. When the hedgehog notices the sunlight is changing, they will attempt hibernation (which is deadly for them), because they think it's going to get cold. Where I live, when a cloud goes over the sun, there is almost no light coming in. I recommend using a light or lamp on a timer. If you use a timers, it will automatically turn the light on and off, so you don't have to worry about it.

Like Larry said, that food is too high in protein. The protein should be around 30%. If it's too high, it causes kidney problems.

*Also* have you considered building a C&C cage? It's a lot cheaper then a FN, and you can make them any size/shape you want. A lot of people on here use them. I have one, and love it. It's double the size of a FN, and less then half the price.


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Here's a picture of a FN cage (it's the first post) viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860
> I'd recommend using plastic dryer vent tubing. If you cover the ramps with fabric, you will have to build sides (railings) as well. Make sure you get the plastic tubing, and not the aluminum type one, as it gets really hot.
> 
> A 10" dome is best because it heats more of the cage.
> ...


I looked at C&C cages, but I don't particularly like them. 

If I had a C&C cage, I'd have to put it on top of a 36 x 11 piece of furniture. I figured I'd use these as the cubes: http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6070-17a2 ... 745&sr=8-1 but then I wasn't sure how I'd make a lid, how to effectively connect the two cages (upper and bottom level, I know cutting out a square in a corner and probably using a tube, but meh) , and I wasn't sure if it would fit my carolina storm wheel, etc, etc.

I don't even really like the Ferret Nation, but I just don't know what else I'd use.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have my hedgies in the double ferret nations. I really like these cages. I do also have a C&C cage for my guinea pigs but the ferret nations work great for hedgies.

Agree with all the points above, you need to put in railings on the stairs and loft if you use them. My hedgehogs had ZERO interest in the loft and so I took them out, they really just made it harder to clean and took up room.

I only use the litter pan under the CSW, that seems suffiicent for my guys. 

i use two CHEs per cage. I also bought the 8.5 inch dome, sort of by mistake. I do use the 150W bulb however.

I put coroplast up the sides of the cage to about 8 inches to prevent climbing. Fleece weaved in may work as well for that.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

mikachewie said:


> I looked at C&C cages, but I don't particularly like them.
> 
> If I had a C&C cage, I'd have to put it on top of a 36 x 11 piece of furniture. I figured I'd use these as the cubes: http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6070-17a2 ... 745&sr=8-1 but then I wasn't sure how I'd make a lid, how to effectively connect the two cages (upper and bottom level, I know cutting out a square in a corner and probably using a tube, but meh) , and I wasn't sure if it would fit my carolina storm wheel, etc, etc.
> 
> I don't even really like the Ferret Nation, but I just don't know what else I'd use.


You don't have to put in on furniture. You can build a storage unit under it like this one: 



 I have the storage under it as well, because I didn't want in on the floor. Here's a link that shows the lid (skip to the end) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLsi-h6j ... re=related And there's this one as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RDtq5RK ... er&list=UL


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

That is an awesome cage ! 

I'm still not convinced though. We have two very large dogs (an Australian Shepherd & Standard Poodle) and though the cage would probably be in my room (there is a sliver of a chance it might be in the living room, but seeing as I'm allergic to my Hamster's bedding, there is a 80% chance they are being moved to the living room while the Hedgehog stays in the spot they used to be in since the Hedgie doesn't require bedding), but one hit from two large playing dogs and I just imagine it crumbling under their combined weight and force @[email protected]! 

And then Jazzy attempting to eat her -- which will undoubtedly result in vet bills for all animals involved. 

Perhaps this is an over-dramatization, but I just think with two active and large puppies a C&C cage is not the best bet for any of my babies, hehe.

But I will keep it in mind as I have not ordered the Ferret Nation (just found out I've been meaning to say "Critter Nation" this entire time) when I go home tonight and do measurements.


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

Revisions thus far---


Cage: Critter Nation 
I will be removing the loft (for now)! 
I will be using fleece to cover the bottom pan.
I am going to custom fit a fleece blanket to fit around the critter nation to help keep in heat and remove some of the ventilation a cage like this has, but the second half of the cage will be open and ventilated, providing plenty of air.

Heating:
I am using the suggestions from this forum! I've ordered the following;
1) Zoo Med ReptiCare Ceramic Heat Emitter 150w
2) Zoo Med Deluxe Dimmable Clamp Lamp with 10-Inch Dome, Black
3) Zoo Med ReptiTemp 500R Remote Sensor Thermostat

All the items in her current bin will be transferred over. I will also be adding a litterbox next to the wheel and using the "Yesterday News" Kitty litter.

She is going to be eating: Wellness Indoor Health (which has the 30% protein) ! 
I also give her daily mealworms as a treat daily and every once in awhile I try to get her to try a new veggie/fruit. So far she dislikes blueberries and regular cheerios (the only two treats I've tried to give her, urgh!) .. but she loves her mealworms!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two huge dogs as well, an overgrown 3 year old rough collie, and a 1 year old bernese mountain dog. They are huge boys, still think they are puppies, and could easily stick their head into the cage (if there was no roof/lid) and take out my hedgie. They are both over 100 pounds. Use zip ties, if you make a C&C cage. It really helps. The connectors aren't that great, so use a lot of zip ties/cable ties. They are only like $4 for 100. I used about 3 packages of zip ties, just to be safe. My bernese mountain leans on everything, he puts all of his 114 pounds of weight onto the cage, and it doesn't move. The storage area REALLY helps get it sturdy, as well as the zip ties. Really though, one poke in the nose and they'll leave the hedgie alone :lol:


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> I have two huge dogs as well, an overgrown 3 year old rough collie, and a 1 year old bernese mountain dog. They are huge boys, still think they are puppies, and could easily stick their head into the cage (if there was no roof/lid) and take out my hedgie. They are both over 100 pounds. Use zip ties, if you make a C&C cage. It really helps. The connectors aren't that great, so use a lot of zip ties/cable ties. They are only like $4 for 100. I used about 3 packages of zip ties, just to be safe. My bernese mountain leans on everything, he puts all of his 114 pounds of weight onto the cage, and it doesn't move. The storage area REALLY helps get it sturdy, as well as the zip ties. Really though, one poke in the nose and they'll leave the hedgie alone :lol:


Well that adds a little faith back in. Hm. Perhaps I will go ahead and measurements for everything and see if I can locate some coroplast (I found this here, lol, : http://www.guineapigzone.com/supplies/c ... t-listings).

Then I could buy two of these: http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6070-1723 ... 759&sr=8-1

And I have bags of zip ties at work (hooray servers?) so I think if I gave my boss $4 he wouldn't cry over me taking a bag.

Hrrrrrrrm ! ! !

Thanks for your help by the way!

Also, thanks to everyone for your help! I really appreciate all the advice. ^__^ I hope whatever I decide that Luna loves it and is a happy wee adorable awesome bestest cutest hedgehog (to me) in the world!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Your welcome  She'll love her cage either way.

I found my coroplast (Corrugated Plastic) at Rona's and Home Depot. I got mine from Home Depot though. When I was first looking into getting a hedgehog, I was looking at the Critter Nation, but the bars allow the hedgehog to climb the sides, so I started looking at the Ferret Nation, because the bars were going vertically, so the hedgie couldn't climb. But in the end, I made a C&C cage. 

Good luck with whatever you choose though!


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Your welcome  She'll love her cage either way.
> 
> I found my coroplast (Corrugated Plastic) at Rona's and Home Depot. I got mine from Home Depot though. When I was first looking into getting a hedgehog, I was looking at the Critter Nation, but the bars allow the hedgehog to climb the sides, so I started looking at the Ferret Nation, because the bars were going vertically, so the hedgie couldn't climb. But in the end, I made a C&C cage.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose though!


I think I decided on doing a DIY Cage Mod. After comparing out the prices.. it would cost me $50 to convert my old cage into a new hedgie cage.

Sunkist's old cage:









That was the very first cage I built. It's going to need some drastic changes, but it'll be tri-level and it'll come out looking something like this;

Sunkist's new cage:









... Ugh. So much work ahead of me. :roll:

But this leaves me with a few more questions...

Since it is wood + particle board + cardboard (Yay cheap-o IKEA Furniture) do you think it'll be safe putting a 60 watt ceramic.. warmer thing.. bulb .. (so smart) inside the cage? I imagine if I mount it correctly and have it plugged into a thermometer it would actually be better. Wood retains heat better and it'll be a more enclosed space which will allow for it to also retain heat better.

It's vents are located on the side. I might add another two vents, but I think it's current ventilation system is actually pretty good. It worked fine for my hamster, Sunny.

Any other worries anyone can think of?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it tall/wide enough for a Carolina Storm Wheel or Carolina Bucket Wheel to fit in?

I'd be worried about the wood lighting on fire... :shock: 

If you're going to use the other levels:

1) Make sure you use something enclosed, like plastic dryer vent tube for the ramps.
2) You'll need to add more vents on the other two levels.

60W may not be hot enough to heat that whole cage... It would have to get to every level, if it doesn't the hedgehog won't use the bottom level(s) because they'll be cold. Resulting in a waste of time.

Urine can soak into the wood, and cause a smelly home.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't tell the size from the picture but some things I can think of for mods are:
1. You could frame out an insert that would fit between the top of the cage and and the plexi/glass. Once you get your frame you could use a staple gun and attach some fly mesh.
2. You could add some vents to the back to add additional air flow.
3. To avoid urine ruining it you could either make a bottom tray with at least a small edging out of coroplast or maybe even contact paper would work to make it wipeable. If you use contact paper though you will want to make sure to extend at least a fraction or so up the wall so that if they pee it won't find the crack and get underneath it.

I don't have this kind of cage but its just some ideas I came up with by looking at the pictures and based how I think my hedgies would act in there. Good luck on whatever cage you go with. I always love seeing the end result cause everyones creativity is inspiring


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be concerned about using a shelving unit from IKEA. I know alot of garbage facilities won't allow you to take IKEA furniture to them because of the chemicals used in making the boards they make the funiture with. They are supposed to give off alot of chemicals. Particle board will swell and hold moisture if it gets wet at all.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

nikki said:


> I would be concerned about using a shelving unit from IKEA. I know alot of garbage facilities won't allow you to take IKEA furniture to them because of the chemicals used in making the boards they make the funiture with. They are supposed to give off alot of chemicals. Particle board will swell and hold moisture if it gets wet at all.


That is very good to know, thank you  I was thinking about getting something from them but know that I know I'll save my money for something else.


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

nikki said:


> I would be concerned about using a shelving unit from IKEA. I know alot of garbage facilities won't allow you to take IKEA furniture to them because of the chemicals used in making the boards they make the funiture with. They are supposed to give off alot of chemicals. Particle board will swell and hold moisture if it gets wet at all.


The cage is 45L x 15W x 22T.

And yes, it's plenty tall and wide enough for the Carolina Storm :3 ! I already tested it to make sure. On one side it will have the wheel and on the other it'll be split into a piece that goes up and a piece that goes down.

It's veneered particle board, I think the worry lies in that a typical ingredient in some veneering is formaldehyde. However, IKEA mods are one of the most common DIY cage mods for hamster owners, the expedit and detolf being huge. I talked to a person who runs a site with all the DIY cages and she said that IKEA tends to be a safe product and any piece of furniture that has been lacquered or veneered with something containing formaldehyde will not only give off a scent, but is dangerous to both small animals and humans based on humidity, temp, etc. I'm under the impression the Ikea Besta (this piece) is fine.

You can actually see some of the cages here to get an idea of what's been done with ikea furniture to make cages: http://hamstergehege.blogspot.com/
It's in Dutch, but if you scroll down you can see some in English. 
I think this one is my favorite: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_upClIMHtoKg/T ... sichtd.jpg

Since Sunkist lived in the cage for 6 months with no problems and the cage has no discernible smell, I think it's a relatively safe bet that it's ok. I do lay plexiglass on top of the boards, though.

And yes-- I was worried the wood would catch on fire, that's my only concern. The thing is, is I've seen tons of reptile cages built out of wood and they have heating/lighting built inside of them just like I want to do and they don't seem to catch on fire, so ... perhaps it's okay as long as you don't get it too hot.


----------

